# 1967 Frame Identification Help Needed



## catwell (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a 67 LeMans Convertible / GTO Clone. I am in the process of having a 2005 GTO LS2 Engine / Transmission installed in the car. My mechanic is running into some clearance issues and it has been suggested that the frame my be one from a 68-72 GTO. Question 1: Is that possible...will a 67 Body Fit on a 68-72 Frame? Question 2: Is there a simple way to identify which year frame I actually have? I read somewhere that there is an ID stamped into the rear left side of the frame but we cant find this stamp on my car. Is there another way to identify the frame? I think we have a work around for the clearance issues (tubular front control arms) but I need rear control arms as well and there is a difference between those for a 67, vs. those for a 68.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe the 68 frame is shorter than the the frame for a 67, the number is stamped on the top of the frame for 67 and is hard to see even with the body removed. The engine compartment and trans tunnel I believe are the same for both years.

I have heard of several and seen a few LS2 engines installed in A-bodies and you may be able to find a few threads in the forums.

Good luck,


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the 68 frame is 3" shorter-a 67 body would not bolt on unless the mounts were moved slightly. the frame # is stamped on the top of the left rail behind the body mount that is behind the rear wheel. what kind of clearance issues would be fixed with tubular control arms? I have a 65 with an ls1 and had no clearance issues around the stock control arms when the motor was put in( I have upgraded the whole front end but not because of clearance issue) you do have to cut out the trans tunnel( i'm sure you know this already)


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

catwell said:


> I have a 67 LeMans Convertible / GTO Clone. I am in the process of having a 2005 GTO LS2 Engine / Transmission installed in the car. My mechanic is running into some clearance issues and it has been suggested that the frame my be one from a 68-72 GTO. Question 1: Is that possible...will a 67 Body Fit on a 68-72 Frame? Question 2: Is there a simple way to identify which year frame I actually have? I read somewhere that there is an ID stamped into the rear left side of the frame but we cant find this stamp on my car. Is there another way to identify the frame? I think we have a work around for the clearance issues (tubular front control arms) but I need rear control arms as well and there is a difference between those for a 67, vs. those for a 68.




Try V8 TV's website. I think they installed a modern engine into a 1966 GTO. The videos might be helpful. Good luck.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the 68-72 frames are shorter then the 64-67 frame if the frame and the body are attached then the frame is correct for the car


----------

